# Snack/lunch ideas for preschool?



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

DD is starting preschool next week, and I have to provide her lunch and two snacks every day. The school does not have a refrigerator, so I will have to use one of those lunch sacks with an ice pack to keep her lunch cool. They do have a microwave, but I don't really like microwaves, so I want to avoid anything that needs to be heated as much as possible.

DD does not have any food allergies, and there are no food restrictions at her school.

What are some easy, healthy things I can pack? The same old sandwich, crackers, and fruit gets boring day after day. I'm looking for some healthy, fun ideas.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

check out this fairly new thread in the meal planning section on this... good ideas here..
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=356995


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## naturekate (Jun 22, 2006)

maegy loves pumpkin seed butter and hoeny sandwiches, cucumber and hummus, goats cheese, any fresh chopped fruit (peaches, watermellon etc), salmon sticks, just tomatoes peas.....
thats all i can think of now, hope that helps


----------

